# http://www.dogsecrets.com



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

im in need of trainning donbi really badly. but this has caught my eye and made me think WOW!
anyone heard of this?


http://www.dogsecrets.com/expect.html


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Hmmm this came to my mind, "if it sounds too good to be true..."*



*Good luck!*

*Melanie*


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I can't imagine leaving my baby that long, or paying that much, or having someone else do the training and it work with me trying to give the commands. You have to be seen as the leader, if someone else does the training, how are you seen as the leader?


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> I can't imagine leaving my baby that long, or paying that much, or having someone else do the training and it work with me trying to give the commands. You have to be seen as the leader, if someone else does the training, how are you seen as the leader?[/B]


I agree. That outfit is a bit naughty. 

1) Guide dogs receive their initial training with what we (in the UK) call "A Puppy Walker". I did that for a few years. The dog is firstly bred specifically for the task, then brought up in a busy home and taken out and about with the family into as many different (and deliberately stressful) situations as possible for the first year to 18 months of its life. Then the dog is assessed by the Guide Dogs for the Blind Association and if it passes the assessment, their experienced trainers put the final polish on it. Then the potential new blind owner spends a considerable time at the Guide Dogs Residential Unit to be trained how to be a Guide Dog owner, is matched with the correct dog for him/her and is taught how to trust the dog implicitly. 

2) Therapy dogs are not necessarily trained, many have an inbuilt empathy for people and the job. Many are identified by rescue organisations as likely candidates and receive some focussed training. But they are still matched to owners and both are trained together to ensure they each get what they want out of each others company.

I should have thought it much better for a pet dog owner to go to a local dog training class and learn along with the dog.


----------



## lorilynne (May 20, 2006)

There are a number of training places like this where you board your dog. We have them in Houston. One thing that is suspect is the way they discuss "blind people". not a lot of sensitivuty there. If you are interested I would call and ask for 5 references from small dog owners that have been throught the program. Then, see what they have to say.


----------



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

> *Hmmm this came to my mind, "if it sounds too good to be true..."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL That is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

i was curious, i never wanted to send anyone or dog there! if i offended you im sorry... i was thumbing through google and found the site.... just wanted to know if this actually worked, cause i never seen a dog train so good like the ones in the video how they(the trainers) threw bones, water around them and didnt move.
again, if i offended anyone or hurt anyone's feeling i apologize.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> i was curious, i never wanted to send anyone or dog there! if i offended you im sorry... i was thumbing through google and found the site.... just wanted to know if this actually worked, cause i never seen a dog train so good like the ones in the video how they(the trainers) threw bones, water around them and didnt move.
> again, if i offended anyone or hurt anyone's feeling i apologize.[/B]


Ourdonbi,
That was amazing, I watched the clip. I couldn't and wouldn't send my baby away to be trained. Sammy Maree goes to dog obedience classes EVERY Monday evening. Max will be starting advanced Puppy training in the next week or 2.
Maybe having there trainer come out to your home, to show you how to properly train your baby wouldn't be a bad idea. I am sure there would have to be someone in your area, that offers that service.
Max has a barking issue. I have tried the time out method, which I used for sammy maree. If I say NO BARK and clap my hands Max will stop, but I just don't want to have to say that every 30min LOL. The trainer that sammy goes to on Monday nights is going to come over one weekend to watch Max, and to see what sort of BARK it is. I don't feel it is bordem, as I walk them both everyday and have 3 young sons that play with them all the time, and they have soooooooo many toys. I think it is sight barking, which he say's he can change. So we shall see. Other than that, both of mine sit, stay ,drop ,heal ,and come, so I can't complain to much.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I would never send any dog to a training place that calls itself "boot camp", and certainly not a little Maltese baby. I would also never leave any of my dogs with an overnight trainer. You have no idea what they might be doing to them.

Something to consider: Many trainers handle large breeds and don't understand the psychology of the small breed, and use methods that can be dangerous to the little dog (such as choke and other pronged collars that damage the trachea),

My suggestion: Find a good trainer (with small breed expertise) and take Donbi to training (for both of you). It's a great experience for both of you, and will teach you to handle Donbi yourself. It's a wonderful bonding for building trust and bonding, as well.


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

> i was curious, i never wanted to send anyone or dog there! if i offended you im sorry... i was thumbing through google and found the site.... just wanted to know if this actually worked, cause i never seen a dog train so good like the ones in the video how they(the trainers) threw bones, water around them and didnt move.
> again, if i offended anyone or hurt anyone's feeling i apologize.[/B]


That was cool! I think one of the most amazing things I have seen was my Trixie's trainer placing two big pieces of pupperoni on Trevor's (her chocolate lab) paws and telling him to leave it- he left it until she released him!!

I also recommend going to training with your dog yourself if you have the time- I learned a lot about how to give the commands, when to reward, what to do when they ignore and a lot of other helpful tips.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i like the petsmart training method. and its more about training YOU to train your dog.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Check this out. This guy trains Oprah's dogs and she swears by him. I've seem him on her show a couple of times. I also heard that his training DVD's are awesome.









http://www.dogpsychologycenter.com/


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have a good friend who has a yorkie. Her son owned the dog before her, but she took when the puppy was 8 months old. Her son did no training with this puppy. She sent the puppy to a trainer for 6 weeks - he kept this dog for the whole 6 weeks. This dog is the most well behaved dog. Lacey is trained, and pretty good at that, but this fall he is going to take her for one day a week and work with her being around other dogs and strange people. He comes to the house, picks up the dog, works with them during the day and then returns them.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Check this out. This guy trains Oprah's dogs and she swears by him. I've seem him on her show a couple of times. I also heard that his training DVD's are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

